# Canned Potatoes



## jhazel1993 (Mar 1, 2016)

Hi, The other day i was given 3 cans of potatoes. I have never used these before, so wondering if anyone has any recipes for them.

I was thinking of cutting them into little wedges and adding some seasoning and cooking in the oven.
not sure how they will turn though.

so yeah ideas would be great?


----------



## CraigC (Mar 1, 2016)

Welcome to DC! I'd either donate them or they would go straight into the circular file. Bad childhood memory.


----------



## jhazel1993 (Mar 1, 2016)

Thank you Craig!

Are they really that bad? They do look rather anemic! I have never had them before.


----------



## creative (Mar 1, 2016)

If they are new potatoes (small?) they might go well in a potato salad, e.g. with mayo, spring onions or chives.


----------



## Silversage (Mar 1, 2016)

My mother - the Queen of Convenience Foods - used to feed them to us in the 1960's.  I don't think she ever bought a fresh potato.

Warmed up right out of the can, they are nasty things.  But if you slice them and fry them up in a skillet with plenty of onion, they are tolerable.  I wouldn't use them in a potato salad because they are pretty watery.  You need to fry them up a bit to dry them out, and you need the strong flavor of the onion to mask the tinny flavor of the potatoes.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 1, 2016)

My in-laws had some in their pantry when we went there to cook for my FIL after my MIL was placed in a rehab facility. I don't know how they used them, but I made a dish with sauerkraut, beer and mustard and put it on top of the potatoes (sliced) with a grilled bratwurst sausage on top of that. He liked it. 

You could also make German potato salad with them. The onion, bacon and vinegar should give them some good flavor.


----------



## jhazel1993 (Mar 1, 2016)

Thanks everyone, i will fry them with onions and a pepper ( i have a red pepper looking miserable in the veg box) and i also have some stir-fry veg which i might add? And maybe add a stir-fry sauce?


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 1, 2016)

As a Boy Scout, I learned a campfire recipe that included canned potatoes, ground beef, cream of mushroom soup, canned peas/corn and canned mushrooms.  It was/is pretty tasty.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 1, 2016)

I can't wrap my head around stir-fried potatoes, but who knows? It might be good! Can't hurt to try it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 1, 2016)

Take a look at this thread on canned potatoes.

In my potato days I always kept a couple cans on the emergency shelf!

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f18/iso-ideas-for-using-whole-canned-potatoes-77103.html


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 1, 2016)

I've never seen nor heard of canned potatoes. If they are as bad as the consensus here indicates, then maybe just toss them. Otherwise, you could probably use them in recipes where they wouldn't be the featured ingredient. A stew, for example.


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 1, 2016)

I have canned thousands of quarts of fresh garden potatoes.  I did not have proper storage facilities for them so my late husband and I would can them.  They mainly were used in soups or drained and fried.  I never had any success with using them in potato salads.  Potato soup was a snap to make as well as any vegetable soup.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 1, 2016)

I've used canned potatoes in crockpot stews.  Nice to have on hand in case you're out of fresh potatoes and don't want to make a trip to the store.


----------



## jhazel1993 (Mar 1, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> I can't wrap my head around stir-fried potatoes, but who knows? It might be good! Can't hurt to try it.


 
It was strangely good. I just put them in the wok after cooking onion and garlic and add the veg when they crispy, and added a sachet of ready made sweet sand sour sauce. It was kinda like a stirfry/sweetnsour with potatoes instead of noodles o.o


----------



## Lance Bushrod (Mar 1, 2016)

One of my bud's was single/never married and when I'd go to his place he'd heat them in a pan with butter and dried parsley and they were excellent. RIP, Mike.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 1, 2016)

Lance Bushrod said:


> One of my bud's was single/never married and when I'd go to his place he'd heat them in a pan with butter and dried parsley and they were excellent. RIP, Mike.




Aww.  So sorry for the loss of your friend, Lance.  What a nice memory.


----------



## Lance Bushrod (Mar 1, 2016)

Thanks. I was three days older than him. We used to hunt and fish together and were in the same reserve unit for a long time, till I moved on. Even our Dad's got to be friends.


----------



## jabbur (Mar 1, 2016)

I make a white sauce with pepper and stir in the can of diced potatoes and some frozen peas and heat until the peas are cooked/thawed.  It makes a quick side dish and it's pretty tasty.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 2, 2016)

My grandma would make me canned baby potatoes with cheese sauce baked in the oven. I loved that for lunch when I visited.


----------



## emilyjohnson (Jun 23, 2016)

I've never had canned potatoes! Yes, I think wedges would be a great idea. Don't see why this shouldn't work.


----------

